# 10 weeks and bleeding :(



## Jeni_luvvedup

Hi im 10 weeks pregnant with my first baby, which we were trying for for years.

Last night i started bleeding. It was after sex, sorry if this is too much info but it was quite rough, and when he pulled out he had quite a bit of red blood on him, and when i wiped myself down there there was less on me but there were 3 very very small red clots, i mean 1mm or something each.

This morning when i went to the toilet i looked down and it looked quite red down there but every time ive been since its fine and when i wipe its just very faint watery blood, so im quite sure its easing off.

The thing is ive read everywhere that red blood is NEVER a good sign. Ive phoned the midwife and she booked me a scan tomorrow morning, but its going to be a long 24 hours wait now. Im feeling so devastated already as we tried (and failed) for so so long to get pregnant and since i went for an early scan a couple of weeks ago and saw the heartbeat and its head and legs it started to feel so real, and as i was closer to 12 weeks we have told people since that scan and we started to get more confident as time went on that everything would be ok.

I just dont know what to think, i have read that light bleeding after sex can be normal but this wasnt really light, i mean it wasnt like a period or anything, and ive had no pain either but its definately enough to have me in tears.

Has anyone experienced anything similar and gone on to be ok?


----------



## KimmyB

Hi hun, sorry I can't help much but didn't want to read and run. I can only tell you my experiences. I've had 2 episodes of bleeding during this pregnancy and it scared the life out of me (having had an ectopic pregnancy last year). The first was around 6 weeks and started the day after we had sex. It was brown/pink watery blood and lasted around 5 days. I thought there was no way the baby could still be there alive but there he was when went in for the scan. The midwife said it could be a cervical erosion (irritated by sex) needless to say we abstained until after 12 weeks. I then had a small bleed at 14 weeks but again he was fine. Hopefully it's just an irritated cervix for you hun caused by the rough sex. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow :flower:


----------



## tinks28

Hello :)

well i hope this brings ou some reaassurance 
i have had two previous miscarriages so have been extra worried this time round 
anyway at 10 weeks exactly i had a scare 
had a really stressful day and got myself all upset over something and nothing was getting changed for bed when i just felt wet i looked down and there was bright red blood on carpet i panicked and got myself dressed and to hospital all way there and waiting in a&E i felt it getting heavier and it soaked my trousers
i went through to ward and had to have an internal examination they told me that although my cervix was closed i was bleeding very heavily and had passed two very large clots and that i was almost certainly miscarrying however they would keep me in overnight due to amount blood i was losing and book me for a scan in the morning 
so i spent all night crying and having cramps convinced i had lost my little one anyway morning came and bleeding had slowed and was mostly brown spotting (this lasted 10 days)
went for my scan and there on the screen was my little baby with strong heartbeat and wriggling away i cried so much with relief 
they told me that things were ok at that point but it did not mean i would not miscarry 

had my 12 weeks scan two weeks later and my baby was healthy and no problems could be seen 

so here i am at 14 weeks and all still seems well 


im sorry if too much info on some bits here but wanted you to know that there is hope 

first time i have been on here since 10 weeks as have been to scared incase i jinxed things saying baby was ok 

but i read your post and just had to tell you my experiance keep hopeful hunni :) 

thinking of you xx


----------



## momto4girls

Hey! I hope everything is ok with you and your baby. I had a horrible experience this pregnancy. I started bleeding at just before 6 weeks. It was heavy enough to not be considered spotting, but not quite as heavy as my period. It started over the weekend, so being that I didn't want to pay my outrageous hospital copay, I waited till Monday to go to the doctor. All while bleeding on and off over the weekend. I went in to my doctor on Monday morning, and he did a scan in his office, which showed a baby, with a heartbeat, measuring 6 weeks (which is what I was exactly). The bleeding continued all week, I was on pelvic rest, light duty and was told to come back in a week. At 7 weeks I went back. There my Dr did another ultrasound which showed a baby measuring 7 weeks, with a heartbeat. My levels were checked (HCG doubling like it should, progesterone a little low). I was put on a progesterone supplement and told to come back in 2 weeks. At 9 weeks I went back (now keep in mind this entire time I am STILL bleeding, almost like a period in some instances). At that visit my dr did another ultrasound and again found the baby right away, looking good and growing great, measuring slightly ahead at almost 10 weeks. At this point he referred me to the perinatal center, as he couldn't figure out what all the bleeding was from. I went in at just over 10 weeks. They found a medium sized Subchorionic Hematoma. I was put on basic bed rest, and told to come back in 2 weeks. At 12 weeks, it showed the hematoma had stabalized, and would hopefully begin shrinking. I was given an appointment to come back again at 18 weeks. The bleeding finally stopped at 14 weeks. Life resumed. I ended up back at the perinatal center at 16 1/2 weeks, b/c I started bleeding again (which only lasted a day and a half, thankfully). It was there they discovered that the hematoma was not there anymore (and told me our baby is a boy!!) 

Point is, not all bleeding automatically= miscarriage. Sometimes there is another reason for it. And I can't even explain to you how scared I was the entire time I was bleeding and passing clots that I was sure my pregnancy was over. It was a nightmare, especially since I had just suffered a loss, and then gotten pregnant again... I hope everything is ok when you go for your scan! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jeni_luvvedup

Just an update, the scan was fine they said everything was perfect and we saw our baby wriggling around with a strong heartbeat and growing normally. We were so so happy i can't tell you what a relief it was after spending most of yesterday in tears im feeling on top of the world again now!!

They said it would have been caused by the sex and advised us to not do it anymore atleast until the 12 week scan which is just over 2 weeks time.

Thanks for everyones messages


----------

